# Facebook Group for Composers (*paid gigs only)



## creativeforge (May 2, 2017)

I saw this today, maybe others have too, but wanted to share here in case anyone was interested in one more resource... 

=-=-=-=
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1820307598247865/

*DESCRIPTION*
Need a COMPOSER for your Movie, TV, VideoGame, Ad, Libretto, etc? Need a MUSICIAN for your project? You're in the right place! Welcome, come on in and post your Job Request and get responses from Composers and Musicians worldwide. ***PAID GIGS ONLY***

WHAT CAN BE POSTED:
You may only post PAID* Jobs/Gigs looking for Composers and/or Musicians. JOBS and ONLY Jobs can be posted in here. Any other kind of post will be deleted!!! Don't post "Thanks for the add!" It will be deleted! ONLY JOB POSTINGS, only *PAID* JOB POSTINGS!!!

SHOWCASE MONDAY!
All Composer and Musician members, are allowed to post about themselves and their work, on MONDAYS ONLY!!! Let everyone know about your latest Composer/Musician accomplishment(s), in the SHOWCASE MONDAY post only, on Monday(s).

Absolutely no "I'm looking for a job" posts. And of course, no "here's my reel" posts - EXCEPT on "Showcase Monday".

PAID JOBS may also be:
*"Paid Jobs/Gigs" - Exception is for Spec work (ie: a small piece of work required to audition for a job/gig, or to be "hired on spec")

Go ahead and ADD your COMPOSER, MUSICIAN, and FILMMAKER friends on the upper right!

This group is regularly shared to Filmmaker groups, Composers groups (needing musicians), Videogame maker groups, etc..."

=-=-=-=


----------



## Mutteri02 (Apr 27, 2019)

You won’t be able to get good results in your business world unless you don’t focus on connecting to the right set of audience. The business that have a website but don’t advertise it, there is no use of that web property! You can use simplest and effective ways to promote them on a budget. I use ppc and facebook ads services and get satisfactory outcome.


----------

